

Magnetic Microprocessors Could Approach Landauer Limit - nickolai
http://www.popsci.com/technology/article/2011-07/future-magnetic-microprocessors-will-be-1-million-times-more-efficient-todays-computers

======
iwwr
This may be relevant: [http://novam-
research.synthasite.com/resources/Magnetronics_...](http://novam-
research.synthasite.com/resources/Magnetronics_IEM-Nova_2010.pdf)

Anyone can sketch how a 'magnetic circuit' can work, compared to the standard
electrical equivalent?

Edit: also called 'spintronics' <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Spintronics>

